# Mink oil okay on string?



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there any harm putting mink oil on a bowstring? I felt because of the softness of xs2 it needed something a little more slick. So I melted 2 parts candle wax 1 part mink oil in a pot, mixed and cooled. Seems to be giving a nice protective layer.


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

Without know the contents of the mink oil, I wouldn't. 

IMO there is no need for it really, either silicone wax or the brownell wax will keep the xs2 covered.. I actually don't need much wax at all with my XS2 strings. IMO it has a decent amount in it, not to much and not to little! On my test bows, after 1000 or so shots, I had a little angel hair fray develop and I layed it down with what I had laying around... and haven't seen anymore out of it... On customer bows, I will wax prior to shipping, but on my own test bows, I let them ride as is and have had no issues at all with exception of that little angle hair which is good for the amount of shots I had on it..


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

Chapstick


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lgard723 said:


> Chapstick


Hmmm I'll have to get some cherry, maybe I can get a bear to join me in the treestand next week!


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Hmmm I'll have to get some cherry, maybe I can get a bear to join me in the treestand next week!


Vaseline is odor free, no really a tube of Bohning wax goes for $2 bucks will outlast a set of strings.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

xs2 is no softer than astroflight, heck its prolly the same material anyways, what did you use on astrofilght??? i dont know makeup of mink oil either so be careful


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> xs2 is no softer than astroflight, heck its prolly the same material anyways, what did you use on astrofilght??? i dont know makeup of mink oil either so be careful


I have no experience with the astro. heck I didn't even know about all these different materials existed until about 8 months ago lol. When I was learning to build this winter I started with xs2 which has been good for learning and have stuck with it. 

I'll back off using the mink oil.


----------

